# Amazon Flex..... Not for me



## tennis23 (Mar 20, 2018)

I had my first block 2.5 hours. Showed up at the Everett site. First of all, there should be someone there to ask if you are new. I got ZERO help from the brain dead staff there. I was not given a green reflector jacket or badge. A fellow flexor said I should have. Oh well. I had 16 packages. I got there 20 minutes early. Had everything loaded and out the door by 6;15 when my shift started. It had me drive 30 minutes to Kirkland to deliver my first package that would not scan. I called support and they fixed it. However, I tried for 5-10 minutes to get someone to come out and even with the neighbor in front. Finally, as I was setting it under the gate with a large dog sign, she came out. 10 minute escapade. Then onto the next one, just so happens to be at one of my old clients! LOL.. Done.. then onto Woodinville another 17 minute drive, it was dark by now and was on my 3rd package. I found the house, it had a large gate, got out and rand the RING door bell for 1 minute w/o any response. By this time, it was almost 8pm and I had at least 30 minutes to get back to the Depot. I only delivered 3 of the 16 packages. It's very hard to see the house signs in the dark and the route was way too long to finish w/in the time frame and to get back. 

Not sure if I will do this again....

Brian
Back to Uber this mornign, $45.00 airport ride, plus 11.00 Lift ride all within an hour!


----------



## tennis23 (Mar 20, 2018)

got another block 5:15 to 8:15pm for Wednesday. Perhaps it was a fluke, going to try it again and see if they at least give me the time of day and offer some help or a jacket or necklace for folks know I am working for Amazon!!!!!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ask them for one. It's the rules. In most cases all they have to do swipe a vending machine with there badge and hand it to you, gloves are in there to0.

Get a Miners head lamp. And a 100k candle power spot light. You will need it.

This gig is like Real Estate, location, location, location. I really wouldn't want to do it in WA. or LA for that matter.

Plus you don't get the tax write offs like Uber/Lyft.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Was this a PN or logistics block? You really spent 10 minutes delivering one package? Was this an attended delivery? Was there no place safe to leave the package? Did you try calling the customer?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There are lots of tips in the stickies. I have several Flex badges. Never worn them forever.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

tennis23 said:


> got another block 5:15 to 8:15pm for Wednesday. Perhaps it was a fluke, going to try it again and see if they at least give me the time of day and offer some help or a jacket or necklace for folks know I am working for Amazon!!!!!


you are in Everett, WA. You are able to get block using your fingers?


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Stick to Uber


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Was Wednesday any better for you?


----------



## ndigoboy (Mar 24, 2018)

You really spent 10 minutes ringing someone's door bell? knock, fill out a sticky and if they don't answer by the time you fill it out, slap it on their door and Mark the package as attempted/not delivered. Done. Or if it's a house, just leave it at the door.


----------

